# Bella would like to introduce you to........



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Jasmine -- the newest addition to our family.:wub: We brought her home today. She's just about 16 weeks old. Sorry for the scruffy appearance. She had a long day.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

very cute! congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

She's very cute...congrats!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Ever so cute! Congrats love the name too.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

she has very smiley face  she is darling


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Awwww, congratulations!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello Sweet Jasmine! Congratulations! She's adorable!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

How on earth did you manage to keep this a secret? She is a perfect doll baby. Now, no more secrets....promise?Tell us everything. Describe her poop. Tell us every....thing. We are her aunties and we have rights:chili::chili::chili:

Seriously, congratulations...having a new puppy is certainly one of the greatest joys that life has to offer.:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jasmine - what a beauty you are.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Such a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

How fun and exciting!!! Congrats on little miss Jasmine!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congratulations! She is adorable. I know Bella is going to be so happy to have a sister. That is great!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh, how precious!! :wub: Congratulations, Karen! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is gorgeous! :wub: :wub: Maltese, we can't just have one......


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Jasmine would like to say "Hi" to Jasmine.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh mY!!!! CONGRATS!!!! I love her smiley face! I hope she settles in well  May I ask which breeder you picked her up from? More pics please  :wub:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Sylie said:


> How on earth did you manage to keep this a secret? She is a perfect doll baby. Now, no more secrets....promise?Tell us everything. Describe her poop. Tell us every....thing. We are her aunties and we have rights:chili::chili::chili:
> 
> Seriously, congratulations...having a new puppy is certainly one of the greatest joys that life has to offer.:wub:


Believe it or not, this happened very quickly. I've been wanting a second fluff for the longest time. It just took awhile to convince DH. I was talking with Bella's breeder last Wednesday and she had this cute little girl available. Needless to say we had a crazy weekend getting everything ready for her.

We are over the moon in love with her already.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

maltese#1fan said:


> Believe it or not, this happened very quickly. I've been wanting a second fluff for the longest time. It just took awhile to convince DH. I was talking with Bella's breeder last Wednesday and she had this cute little girl available. Needless to say we had a crazy weekend getting everything ready for her.
> 
> We are over the moon in love with her already.



I can just imagine how over the moon happy you are. Thanks for sharing your happiness, I am so happy to feel it.:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

awe so very cute! congratulations big time, it is awesome to have two dogs.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bella&Daisy (Apr 11, 2013)

Omg!! So adorable!! 😘🐶🐾😍


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

J............Just what Bella was wishing for:happy:

A............And we like to know who is the perfect breeder of these beautiful creations:wub::wub:

S............Secret secret secret, Mommy kept this arrival a secret

M............Malteses are like potato chips, you can't just have one:heart:

I.............In my opinion Jasmine has the aroma of a.....Jasmine flower:HistericalSmiley:

N............Needless to say, she is a cutie patootie:Cute Malt:

E.............Endless love, and yes, Congratulations:drinkup:





*


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh she is so precious!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh hello cutie! She's just precious. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Karen -- she is just precious. How is Bella taking to her? 

Does this mean that I now get to be Godmother to both Bella and Jasmine? I sure hope so.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

She is adorable!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, I wish I could hold her and smell her and hug her and kiss her!!!!! She's PRECIOUS!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

She is just adorable!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Oh mY!!!! CONGRATS!!!! I love her smiley face! I hope she settles in well  May I ask which breeder you picked her up from? More pics please  :wub:


We got her from Silver Brook Maltese (Mercer, PA). This is a picture of Jasmine's daddy.

*Champion Silver Brooks Thief of Hearts *
*~Aka~ JoJo*
Aside from being a chip off the ol' block...JoJo is the highlight of my day. He earned several best of breeds and best of winners! He has earned 3 Majors!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Karen -- she is just precious. How is Bella taking to her?
> 
> Does this mean that I now get to be Godmother to both Bella and Jasmine? I sure hope so.


Absolutely, you can be Godmother to both of them. 

Bella is doing better than I expected so I expect them to be good buddies in no time. They are so funny together. Even though Jasmine is so small, she doesn't back down and is actually chasing Bella around the furniture. But then it's like "tag, your it" and Bella chases her.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

How did I miss this post? Congrats! She's so cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*So Happy For You. This Is Fantastic.*****
*Great to have two. Nickee**


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy Dance....Happy Dance! Lady Bella has a new God sister  !


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats!! She's adorable.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

OMG...she is way too cute! Congrats!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What a surprise!!! And congratulations and the very best wishes on your new addition to your family. Loved seeing Bella and Jasmine together and glad that they are both doing so well!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Congratulations! How exciting to add a new family member! I love that my two girls are growing up together, they are constantly entertaining, so I know you're going to have a blast watching them everyday. And she is so adorable-- she looks like her daddy to me!


----------

